# user shutdown enlightenment

## Treborius

hallo,

ich würde gerne aus e17 den computer herunterfahren, problem dabei ist :

enlightenment macht bei einem click auf "system/power off" = garnix

dbus ist gestartet, 

use-flags dbus, ukit, gudev, consolekit sind gesetzt

enlightenment wird über ein script einfach per 

"enlightenment_start &"

gestartet

irgendjemand eine idee wo ich noch nachsehen könnte?

----------

## franzf

consolekit heißt kein systemd, korrekt?

Ist consolekit gestartet?

Dann musst du enlightenment per ck-launch-session starten.

----------

## Treborius

danke erstmal für deine antwort, aber irgendwie bekomme ich es nicht hin,

liegt wohl daran das ich ck-launch-session nicht als root starten kann ..

setup ist folgendes :

system läuft in einer vm, beim booten wird ein vncserver gestartet, vnc startet die enlightenment session, 

schon der vncserver läuft nur mit user-rechten

/etc/local.d/vncserver.start 

```

#!/bin/sh

su -c 'vncserver -geometry 1920x800 :1' user

```

.vnc/xstartup 

```

#!/bin/sh

exec ck-launch-session enlightenment_start &

```

das bringt mir dann folgendes 

user@develVM ~ $ ck-list-sessions 

```

Session1:

        unix-user = '1000'

        realname = '(null)'

        seat = 'Seat2'

        session-type = ''

        active = FALSE

        x11-display = ':1'

        x11-display-device = ''

        display-device = ''

        remote-host-name = ''

        is-local = FALSE

.

.

.

```

----------

## musv

Dein ck-list-sessions bedeutet, dass keine aktive Session besteht. 

Ich glaub, ich hatte das ck-launch-session beim XBMC vor dem Start des X-Servers, d.h. startx eingefügt. 

Alternativ kannst du auch mal systemd ausprobieren. Da ist das Consolekit-Geraffel integriert.

----------

## schmidicom

 *musv wrote:*   

> Alternativ kannst du auch mal systemd ausprobieren. Da ist das Consolekit-Geraffel integriert.

 

Was aber nicht bedeutet das automatisch eine session eröffnet wird, sogar beim KDM muss man über pam nachhelfen.

----------

